# See you next week



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi girls
I am off for a week to the lake district for some walking, drinking and chilling out...
Keep in there....
lots of love astridxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Have a fab time Astrid

See u when u return!!!!

Have fun

Emilyxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

ah thanks Emily......
I hope you have a good week too....
love astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

You're probably away now Astrid, I just wanted to send you best wishes and hope you have a wonderful time. The lake district looks beautiful, although I have never been there I've passed through - and I am a fan of kendal mint cake which is fab when you're doing lots of walking!

Eat, drink, be merry and above all I hope you enjoy!

Lots of love
Emcee x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi Emily and Emcee

thanks girls.....we are unfit but had a great time...i cannot believe how beautiful this country really is...the lake district was stunning..

love astridxx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm off to Malaysia on Wednesday for a couple of weeks so won't be posting either for a while. Loads of people have been emailing me baby scan pics and pics of new babies and pics of themselves 9 mths pregnant etc. which has been a bit much! Even my own mum has been sending my pics of her friend's baby and I told her that it was too much and I thought she would understand but obviously not!! Work has been really pressured of late and also have been throwing myself into local issues and campaigns. I have managed to get 30 trees planted locally after 18 mths of campaigning (it takes ages for Lambeth council to do anything!) so at least that is one success story of the year!

Can't wait to get away and forget it all for a while. Be back with some Far Eastern wisdom soon....

L
x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi lucy
Wow..Malaysia...i am sure that you will have a fantastic time...i am definately very jeolous. It sounds as if you need to get away and think about things. It sounds as if you have been pyushed in the corner recently and finding it difficult to deal with things....
Well done with the planting of the trees and that was definately an achievement....
Take care and have a lovely break...
lots of love astridxx


----------

